# Gründeln Zwergwelse ???



## Lowmans (24. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich aus dem Urlaub kam, war unser Teich sehr aufgewühlt und quasi grau.
Zuerst dachte ich, das komme wegen dem starken Regen, der an dem Tag davor gewütet hatte.
In den Teich läuft nämlich eine Drainage und so kommt es nach einem starken Regen schon mal vor, das der Teich für ein paar Tage aufgewühlt ist.

Aber dieser Zusand hält sich nun schon ca. 3 Wochen. 
Jetzt bin ich auf der Ursachenforschung:
Letztes Jahr sind in den Teich 4 Zwergwelse gekommen, um die __ Moderlieschen in Schach zu halten. Vor ca. 6 Wochen habe ich auch schon einen jungen __ Zwergwels gesehen, sie vermehren sich also.
(Desweitern schwimmen im Teich 4 Koi´s ca. 30 cm lang, viele viele Moderlieschen, ein paar Bitterlinge und ca. 120 Teichmuscheln)

Jetzt stellt sich mir die große Frage, ob evtl. die Zwergwelse an dem aufgewühlten Wasser beteidigt seinen könnten. Oder ist es jetzt vielleicht eine Zeit (ende August) wo diese besonders Aktiv sind?

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten...


MFG 

Lowmans


----------



## luci (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Hi Lowmans,

also die Welse darf man nicht mit den Buddelmaschienen aus dem Aquarium vergleichen. Zwergwelse auch __ Katzenwels genannt sind im Alter Lauerjäger und buddeln nicht. Brutzeit ist Frühjahr bis anfang Sommer , wozu sie Gruben anlegen. Haut aber zeitlich nicht hin.
Wenn der Teich bis jetzt klar war werden warscheinlich die Koi als Übeltäter auch ausscheiden.
Viel mehr Sorgen würde mir der Welsjungfisch machen. Da sich wohl außer den Koi kein ernst zunehmender Fraßfeind im Teich befindet könnte unter Umständen eine Riesenhorde Jungwelse die Trübung verursachen. Die nämlich fressen alles Kleingetier vom Boden und wirbeln ein haufen Dreck auf.
Mir sind Angelgewässer bekannt die an solchen Überpopulationen massiv zu leiden haben.
Auch möchte ich hier nicht den schwarzen Mann an die Wand malen, aber bei Katzenwelsen ist Vorsicht geboten. Nicht das der Teufel mit dem Belzebub ausgetrieben wird. Rein rechnerisch kann eine über 4stellige Population drin sein.

Ich hoffe für dich das der Irrtum auf meiner Seite liegt.

Gruß luci


----------



## Lowmans (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort. Als ich den kleinen Zwegwels gesehen habe, hab ich mich zunächst gefreut und mich im I-Net über den __ Zwergwels informiert.
Bin auch da drauf gestoßen, dass sie sich wohl stark vermehren und zum Problem werden... 

Was kann ich denn jetzt wohl dagegen unternehmen?

Ich habe Sachen gelesen, wie elektrisch abfischen, abangeln oder den Teich trocken legen.
Bei letzterem versaue ich mir aber doch mein Ökosystem und bei meiner Teichgröße ist das sowieso schwierig. Außerdem würden die Zwergwelse sich eingraben und so überleben.
Abangeln: Da bekomme ich doch gar nicht alle...
elektrisch Abfischen: Wie macht man das? Gleichstrom, Wechselstrom, wieviel Volt???

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? 

Weiter stellt sich dann das Probelm, wie ich meine __ Moderlieschen im Griff halte...


-> Fragen über Fragen ...  


Gruß Lowmans


----------



## buddler (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

hallo!
schau mal bei wiki nach
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrofischerei
die frage kommt auch in jeder fischerprüfung vor.
darf nicht jeder machen


----------



## luci (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Hallo Lowmans,

also erst mal Ruhe bewahren, das war nur eine ,wenn auch plausibele, Vermutung von mir. Bevor du mit Kanonnen auf Spatzen schießen willst mußt du sie erst mal sehen. Das soll heißen, rausfinden ob es an den ist.

Gleich mit trocken legen oder Elektrofischerrei anfangen ist vieleicht übertrieben. Zum rausfinden sollte es erst mal ne´ Angel tun, kleinster Haken der aufzutreiben ist, nach möglichkeit ohne Wiederhaken, ein Stück Schnur, irgend einen langen Stock (mind. 2m), einen Köder, kleiner Wurm oder auch irgend was fleischiges und mal sehen was passiert. Wen du glück hast gar nichts,sollten aber in kurzer Zeit mehrere zappeln ist es wohl im argen.

Ob es dann noch Sinn macht auf biologische Waffen zurück zugreifen wäre vom Ergebniss abhängig.

Als Tip; vor Ort in kleinen von Inhaber betriebenen Angelshops ist die Beratung meist sehr Gut, dort mal das Problem ansprechen vieleicht haben die eine Idee. Aber nicht allen Unfug gleich aufschwatzen lassen (Reusen etc.) __ Senknetz ist eine Alternative wenn mann weit genug hinein kommt. Eine komplette Angel ist m M nach auch nicht nötig. 

Gruß luci


----------



## Lowmans (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Hey,

Alles klar, dann werde ich das mal versuchen... Habe früher als kleiner Junge geangelt und meine ganze Ausrüstung ist noch Vorhanden

Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, teste ich, wie stark die Zwergwelspopulation in meinem Teich ist. 

Zwischendurch angel ich schon mal ein paar __ moderlieschen, mit Pose, und Tagsüber. (Maximal 20 sec. und es ist einer drann ) Dabei ist mir aber noch kein __ Zwergwels an die Angel geraten. 
Am besten fische ich diese doch "auf Grund" und eher Abends, richtig?

Wollen wir es mal nicht hoffen, aber wie Verhalte ich mich, wenn ich auch, ähnlich wie bei den Moderlieschen bei mir im Teich, viele Zwergwelse fange?

Nochmals danke für eure raschen Antworten...

MFG Lowmans


----------



## shanana (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

mit einer fischsenke wird es am besten gehen ! über eine woche lang, immer abends an der selben stelle futter einbringen und dann nach einer woche mal mit der __ senke rein.


----------



## Lowmans (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Hmm...

Dann hab ich die ganze __ Senke voller Moderlischen.
Wegen derer Überpolulation hab ich erst die Zwergwelse in meinen Teich gesetzt und jetzt hab ich von denen zu viele 

Die __ Moderlieschen sind mir aber lieber, die wühlen mir nicht den Teich auf!

...Grüße Lowmans


----------



## luci (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Hallo
 Lowmans


```
Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, teste ich, wie stark die 
Zwergwelspopulation in meinem Teich ist.
```
Genau.


```
Am besten fische ich diese doch "auf Grund" und eher Abends, 
richtig?
```
Richtig.
Entweder ausprobieren, sich von jemanden der Ahnung hat beraten lassen 
oder einfach mal googeln beim Angelfreunden. Leider beschränken sich 
meine praktischen Kenntnisse auf ein Exemplar bei mir im Teich. Der 
schafft es auf jeden Fall mit Unterstützung von 3 Sonnenbarschen die 
Goldfische in Schach zu halten. Das welche da sind sehe ich in der 
letzten Filterkammer z.Zt. etwa 40 St mit 1-2 cm und das ohne Futter. 
Der Rest ca.10 St wird mit der Angel eleminiert. Es ist dennoch 
interesant das bei dem Besatz ,19 Koi´s bis 55 cm, welche durchkommen.


```
Wollen wir es mal nicht hoffen, aber wie Verhalte ich mich, wenn 
ich auch, ähnlich wie bei den Moderlieschen bei mir im Teich, viele 
Zwergwelse fange?
```

Tja da wird wohl guter Rat immer Teuer sein. Da du auch in den Fred vom 
__ Flußbarsch mit diskutierst, alles kann ich dort nicht unbedingt 
nachvollziehen. Deffinitiv ist richtig das wir in unseren Kleinen 
selbstgeschaffenen Biotopen ein Art kontrollfunktion ausüben müßen, sich
 Fehler aber unter Umständen bitter rächen.
Dehalb sollte man den Regulierungsfaktor ( Raubfisch ) so einsetzen das 
er nicht zur Plage wird. Denkbare wenn auch manchmal schwierig 
umzusetzende Möglichkeiten wären, nur gleichgeschlechtliche einsetzen, 
Arten wählen wo die Biologie der Vermehrung im Gartenteich fast 
ausgeschloßen ist oder auf Grund ihrer Größe leicht kontrolliert werden 
können.
Ein etwas unkonventioneller Vorschlag wäre, Regenbogenforellen. Die 
bekommt man bei örtlichen Fischzuchtbetrieben auch lebendig in 
ansprechender Größe. Da sie von Natur aus auch __ Raubfische sind sollten 
sie erst mal aufräumen können. Wenn die Biologie des Teiches halbwegs 
hinhaut sollten sie sich auch aklimatisieren können. Eine Vermehrung im 
Gt halte ich für unwarscheinlich und nach getaner Arbeit können sie sich
 zuerst mit der Pfanne und dann mit dem Magen anfreunden. Ich würde 
mind. 10 St einsetzen von 25 cm. 
Nur ein Vorschlag bevor wieder böse Postings kommen.
Das __ Moderlieschen Problem wird sich warscheinlich so lößen lassen ob die
 Welse Fressen  Ist aber nur in größeren Teichen empfelenswert. Wenn 
ich daneben liege lasst´s mich wissen.

Da sich junge Welse gerne in Trauben unter Verstecken sammeln könnte der
 Umstand auch genutzt werden, Licht undurchlässige Behälter versenken 
und ruckartig rausziehen (ablauf beachten) geht nur Versuch / Irrtum.

Zu den Flußbarschfred; das mit der Größenverschiebung sehe ich nicht so.
 Sind die großen weg werden auch dann die kleinen gefressen, ein 
größerer Fisch ist schneller und erfahrener demzufolge nicht so einfach 
zu fangen. Warum wohl ernährt sich ein Rotfuchs zu über 90% von Mäusen 
obwohl er durchaus in der Lage ist Hasen bzw Kaninchen zu jagen? In 
diesen Zusammenhang die Empfehlung mit mind. 10 Forellen.

Das mit der __ Senke und Behälter kann aber nur als Schadensbegrenzung 
betrachtet werden, die zudem noch sehr Arbeitsintensiv sind.

Gruß luci


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Forellen 

Da bleibt dann gar nix anderes mehr übrig, und am Schluß
fressen Sie sich gegenseitig...


----------



## Lowmans (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Hallo, 




luci schrieb:


> "Zu den Flußbarschfred; das mit der Größenverschiebung sehe ich nicht so.
> Sind die großen weg werden auch dann die kleinen gefressen, ein
> größerer Fisch ist schneller und erfahrener demzufolge nicht so einfach
> zu fangen."



Genau so wurde mir das von meinem Ortsansässigem Fischhändler erzählt...
Aber auf den bin ich sowieso nicht mehr gut zu sprechen, da er mir ja auch die Zwergwelse empfohlen hatte. ....-ich lass mich also gerne eines Besseren belehren.
Desweiteren halten die Welse bei mir im Teich die __ Moderlieschen hingegen gut in schach. Es sind zwar noch welche da, aber längst keine Überpolulation mehr, wie vorher.

Also gestern hab ich ca. ne Stunde auf die kleinen Welse geangelt, jedoch ohne erfolg.

So weit ich gelesen habe, haben die Zwergwelse leider keine natürlichen Fressfeinde, da sie seitlich an den Brustflossen und an der Rückenflosse kleine Stacheln haben...


Gruß Lowmans

*Edit by Echinopsis: Wir haben hier auch eine Zitierfunktion, diese kannst Du benutzen *


----------



## willi1954 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*



Lowmans schrieb:


> So weit ich gelesen habe, haben die Zwergwelse leider keine natürlichen Fressfeinde, da sie seitlich an den Brustflossen und an der Rückenflosse kleine Stacheln haben...
> 
> 
> Gruß Lowmans
> ...



Moin, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Habe schon ein paar verendete __ Schleie entsorgen müssen, die sich am Welsnachwuchs "verschluckt" haben. Die kleinen Welse steckten einfach fest.

LG Willi


----------



## Lowmans (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Ha,

gerade eben habe ich einen bekommen. Die haben wirklich mordsmäßige Stacheln.
3 Stück, an den beiden Brustflossen und einen an der Rückenflosse. Also der Fisch war 5-6 cm groß und die Stacheln jeweils einen cm groß! 

...Ich denke mal, das ich versuchen werde, irgendwie an einen zu gelangen, der sich mit dem E-Fischen auskennt und dies auch praktiziert.

Oder was meint ihr?

MFG Lowmans


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Willst Du alle Fische töten?


----------



## willi1954 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

E-Fischerei im Gartenteich ?? oO..


hier, so sehen die kleinen "süssen" aus, kurz nach der Brut

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Lowmans (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Hallo, 

Nein, töten will ich sie natürlich nicht, eher umsiedeln.

Meint ihr, das E-Fischen im Gartenteich nicht geeignet ist? 
Mein Teich hat eine Wasseroberfläche von 225 m² und ist im Schnitt einen Meter tief, wie soll ich die Zwergwelse sonst fangen?
Und von alleine schwimmen sie nicht in ein Netz. 

MFG


----------



## Lowmans (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Hallo nocheinmal.

Also das E-Fischen hab ich jetzt an den Harken gehängt.
Der Teich war immer noch nicht klarer geworden.

Also habe ich es heute angepackt und den Teich ausgepumpt.
Die Zwergwelse haben sich sehr stark vermehrt.
Im Teich sind jetzt noch ca. 15-20 cm Wasser, aber ich bin mal mit dem Kescher locker durchgegangen und hatte ca. 40 __ Moderlieschen und ca. 10 Zwergwelse im Netz. 

Naja, morgen geht es weiter, die restlichen Zwergwelse fangen.
Mein Fischhändler will mir diese abkaufen, also ist auch eine gute Lösung für den Verbleib der Tiere gefunden.

MFG Lowmans


----------



## luci (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Gründeln Zwergwelse ???*

Hi Lowmans,

Macht bei den Wetter bestimmt Spaß. Bin mal auf das Ergebniss gespannt.

Wenigstens klappts mit der "Entsorgung".

Gruß luci


----------

